# [Greek NR] Antonie Paterakis 7.32 3x3 single



## Antonie faz fan (Sep 8, 2015)

really happy with this!! fullstep solves with Y-perms suck tho :/ .
if someone could fix reconstruction, scramble, tps and that stuff that would be really awsome  !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxdXOKB5VA0


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 8, 2015)

Coolio!


----------



## BboyArchon (Sep 8, 2015)

F2L done at around 4.5 seconds... Gj!

I just noticed you lost the 3x3 OH NR... Your WCA Profile isn't cool anymore


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Sep 8, 2015)

BboyArchon said:


> F2L done at around 4.5 seconds... Gj!
> 
> I just noticed you lost the 3x3 OH NR... Your WCA Profile isn't cool anymore



lol yeah but his average is better than my single so it is really well deserved


----------



## SRV (Sep 8, 2015)

Μπράβο Αντώνη!!!

Go go go Anonie!!


----------

